# Claud Butler bike?



## wee_lass (3 Jul 2008)

Never heard of the make.

LBS reccomended this..

LOL well from memory i think it was this.


----------



## Maz (3 Jul 2008)

Claud Butlers are nice bikes. What kind of riding did they recommend it for?


----------



## ellis (3 Jul 2008)

Thats the 2007 model of the urban 100 i think. i have to 08 model of it. Its a good bike which i use for commuting. Although i have decided to change and move to a specialized Allez road bike.

The Claud Butler is good for me on bumpy roads and i have taken it down towpaths etc, quite versatile. A good starter bike in my opinion....


----------



## wee_lass (3 Jul 2008)

kool yeh i quite liked it, just for canal paths etc so should suit me, the guy in the shop seemed v nice, keen on getting a good fit etc.


----------



## discplayer (3 Jul 2008)

ellis said:


> The Claud Butler is good for me on bumpy roads and i have taken it down towpaths etc, quite versatile. A good starter bike in my opinion....



My partner rides one of the Claude Butler Urban range. She bought it for mixed road, tow paths and bridleway riding but has done lots of longer rides up to 100 miles on it*. She's very happy with it.

*With some minor adjustments.


----------



## Gary D (3 Jul 2008)

My first foray back in to cycling about 2 1/2 years ago was on the CB Urban 300. It is the one with the bouncy front forks and seatpost which seemd like a good idea at the time . Wouldn't recommend them now though.

However, I would recommend the bike. They are good value, well specced and ride well.

Gary.


----------



## wee_lass (4 Jul 2008)

cheers guys.

just gotta decide weather i want the claudbutler or the carrera subway.

ahh decisions decisions


----------



## wee_lass (4 Jul 2008)

aye well the lbs wld be happy for me to try out his bikes, not too sure about Halfords.


----------



## yello (4 Jul 2008)

Tricky decision. The Carrera Subway IS a good bike; well, according to the reviews. I have a friend that has one and it's given her faultless service. I don't know that particular CB but I have a CB Cape Wrath mtb and it hasn't skipped a beat. 

Got to say though that back up service is a factor here, perhaps the deciding one. Carrera is Halfords and I hate to say it but I really wouldn't want to rely on getting decent service from them. Personally, I think I'd go for the CB. But, as Mr Paul says, see if you can give them both a try - it's you that's got to ride it day after day!


----------



## PrettyboyTim (4 Jul 2008)

That's the exact bike I've got, the 2007 Claud Butler Urban 100.

It's taken me to work and back for the last year without any major problems. I couldn't really comment on comparing it with the Carrera but I've been fairly happy with mine. It's main downside is it's weight - it's pretty heavy.

I'd suggest you ride them both and just follow your heart on whichever you prefer. If you're having trouble deciding remember that often the harder a decision is to make, the less it matters which option you go with!


----------



## PatrickPending (4 Jul 2008)

the one claud butler I bought 6 or so years back started to fall apart in 6 weeks. The company (falcon cycles) were worse than useless. I'd not touch them with a barge pole


----------



## dudi (5 Jul 2008)

My first road bike was/is a claud butler... very nice bike it is too. seems well made. and the service was great. 

The bike suffered a faulty part in the freewheel mechanism which meant after about 500 miles the freewheel came away from it's bearings and needed replacing. Claud Butler also replaced the frame for me as it had damaged the paitwork on the rear hanger. they were very nice to deal with. 

that bike is nice looking bike... if I wanted flat bars that would be tempting.

I would definitely touch them with a barge pole.


----------



## Ivan Ardon (5 Jul 2008)

I got back into cycling on a CB urban, and both the wife and youngest daughter ride Carreras.

As you've found out, there's very little between the bikes themselves. Go for the one with the best warranty and service backup.


----------

